# American Frog Day 2009



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

American Frog Day is a National show being held in Mesa, Arizona on Saturday March 14th, 2009. We are currently looking for vendors, donations for our raffle and live auction (all funds raised go straight to non-profit conservation efforts), and help in getting the word out. Visit American Frog Day 2009 for more information. 

We are looking for anyone selling amphibians, tropical plants, terrarium/vivarium supplies, insects, anything amphibian related! Vendor packets are ready to mail out and will also be online within the next few days. 

We have a banner we can email to use on WebPages as a link exchange, just send us an email requesting a banner link to [email protected] . 

We also have color postcards and posters we can mail to anyone with a storefront, or that ships out a lot of orders, again just send us an email request to [email protected] . 

American Frog Day began in 1995 in San Jose, CA. Vendors and attendee's travel from all over the United States and even a few from outside of the U.S. If you can help us out in any way or would like more information, please let us know.

Thanks

Amanda Sihler
AZDR.com - Arizona Dendrobate Ranch - Quality Dart Frog Breeders & Terrarium Supplies

American Frog Day
Saturday, March 14th, 2009 Mesa, AZ 
American Frog Day 2009


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Frog Day is only 7 weeks away! 

If you haven't gotten your ticket yet, check out some of the great deals online! I know several people coming from the East coast flying for under $200 round trip!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So who is planning on going... Im looking into flights.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Flight is booked and I'm ready to go.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I plan on driving and am so looking forward to it...!

Sally


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Greg and I will be there, lol!!!! Airfare just keeps dropping, it's great!!!!! Spring in Arizona, nice and Sunny =)


We have created an American Frog Day Facebook page. Please join our group at:
Login | Facebook

We can keep track of who's coming on there too!

We currently have Brent Brock from TWI doing a presentation on Saturday as well as a presentation by Dr. Kevin Wright, DVM (NAMED THE 2008 EXOTIC DVM OF THE YEAR).



On a side note, we also have an AZDR.com page here if you would like to join: 
Login | Facebook


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Jerry called me and I will be helping him at a table and he is picking me up when he drives through Kansas. I am pretty excited...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im hoping to lock down my plans this weekend. I was having a rough time finding flights that fit my schedule and Im hoping to go to vegas and the grand canyon then the show... Since I have never been out west.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

All set here and now I know there will be the additional honor of seeing Kyle west of the Mississippi for the first time in his life 

Bill


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Bill I'll be able to get you that beer I owe you! well not as good as the few you brought me lol see ya'll there woop!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just booked my flights... Vegas, hoover dam, Grand Canyon, and the show... Should be a fun 4-5 days. Since I will not be selling maybe I can get some good pictures at the show...

As Bill said this is just a few miles further west than I have ever been (Chicago)... Ive been almost everywhere on the east coast but have never had the opportunity to venture out west.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

It's awesome out there Kyle. The desert is my favorite place to visit....I've got family in New Mexico and I love to go see them and search the desert for rattlesnakes and such.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I may have to go back this year, my wife really wants to go vegas and she is not coming on this trip... 

I think this is a good time of year as I really do not like the heat so it seems this is the time of year to go.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Support the longest running Dart Frog Gathering in the United States? Yes, of course we will be there! It's an American tradition that shouldn't be missed. We got our r/t tix from CT for $150 per person! Crazy prices are still available...It's been a cold winter up here in New England so 2 weeks in the sun is going to be a treat. See you there.

Mike & Richard
Black Jungle


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Be sure to treat yourself to a nice healthy meal at the Heart Attack Grill Diet Center


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok I may have to check that place out... Sounds like the perfect lunch to me. 

What I really miss is the old McDonalds apple pies that were deep fried. They need to bring those back and the lard... it was so much better.

Yes plane flights were rather cheap and we are going to bounce around a bit and they were still only $650. In my opinion the rental cars are a bit over priced though we are picking up at one airport and dropping off at another.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Kyle, and anyone passing through Las Vegas to the show ...let me know if you need any recommendations. Im pretty good at ideas for cheap, old, and odd Vegas, as well as gotta see it stuff!

Sally


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

I will be there too.

Charles


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

srrrio,

Feel free to post it here... I'm sure I'm not the only one stopping other places first.

I am interested in the following:
- Best places for Vegas pictures preferably night shots
- Fire valley national park
- Hoover Dam
- Grand Canyon Helicopter rides and etc....

So far I will only be in vegas 1 night then heading across to the Grand Canyon and then to the show but I am hoping to maximize my photo ops...


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Mike- Thanks for the Heart Attack Grill info, lol! We will definatley have to check that out, it's really close to us. I am shocked I haven't heard of it, especially if the waitresses dress like that, lol! 

Kyle- I totally agree about the McDonald's pies, lol!!! My parents just did a helicopter ride of the Grand Canyon and they said it was awesome (it's pricey though), they used Maverick tours, Grand Canyon Helicopter Tour - Las Vegas Tours - Maverick Helicopters ! But if you are going to the Canyon from Vegas you can check out the Skywalk, Official Site of the Grand Canyon Skywalk . I have several friends that have gone and said it's worth it and very neat, I'm hoping to make it out there this year to see that. 

Hoover Dam is neat place to visit, and a pretty cool tour, I would definatley recomend it!

If you want the best photo place in Arizona, go to Sedona and Oak Creek Canyon, City of Sedona official website . Pictures don't do the red rocks justice, you have to see them for yourself! You can actually come back from the Grand Canyon that way, you just want to make sure you have light. Another really neat place not far from there is a old mining town called Jerome, http://www.jeromechamber.com/ , it's up on the side of a mountain and there are incredible views along the way.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Perfect Amanda answered what I could not! 

As for the Vegas strip photography I asked one of my photog friends for some ideas:
"Some of my favorite shots of Vegas have been from the Strip looking at the New York New York casino area at night. That whole area makes for some nice shots. For wider shots of Vegas, I love going up to Sunrise Mountain (up from the Mormon Temple) for night shots, or Turtleback Mountain in Red Rock for day shots.

Valley of Fire is gorgeous. Poodle Rock is cool (ask and they’ll tell you – it is near the second campground entrance), and the loop at the end of the road north and to the left of the visitor’s center (where the old Western movie set is) is gorgeous, too. That whole drive up in there is fabulous."

Also a quick way to get vistas of the strip at night is to park on the roof level of casino parking garages ... Binion's Horseshoe and the Rio come to mind.

If you see your self short on time www.redrock.org is a great place for photos and hiking as well.

Hoover Dam is ideal to viist right now as they are building a new bridge that is incredible
I have a friend in town now and we had dinner at Mon Ami Gabi at the Paris on the outside patio, could view fountain show at Bellagio then walked over to see the Bellagio’s lobby and atrium. The atrium is always gorgeous - right now it is Chinese New Year themed and there are thousands of bromeliads!

Sally


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool thanks for the ideas... Im not sure how much we are going to be able to pack into 3 days of picture taking but hopefully a lot.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Kyle, 
Amanda is right, Jerome is a must see in AZ, the whole town is built into the side of a canyon. Amazing, one of my favorites in AZ. Also Devils bridge is incredible, its in sedona and from the top of it you can see as far as the painted desert. On your way from Vegas to Mesa you will pass through Flagstaff where the I-40 meets the 17, ~10 miles east from flagstaff is the Grand Falls on the navajo reservation, another hidden gem.

Charles


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

More good stuff doubt Ill squeeze it all in but thanks for all of the great ideas.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I think I will make the very long drive (5 minutes) LOL. Again Amanda or Greg if you need any help with set up or tear down I will be happy to help.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Ryan, I will definitely take you up on it, you are on my volunteer list, lol! 

The vendor list has just been updated on the website, but here is a quick rundown(for now of the most up to date list, for vendor contact info please see the website) American Frog Day 2009 


Arizona Dendrobate Ranch 
Black Jungle Terrarium Supplies 
Pumilio.com 
Junglebox.net 
Eric Malolepsy and Jon Garrett 
JL Exotics
Tree Walkers International 
Dr. Kevin Wright and Dr. Jay Johnson 
Adam & Marianne Butt
Keith Campbell 
Bill Heath
Jerry Barnhart 
Todd Kelley

It's not too late to get your tickets, this show is going to be so cool!!!!!


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

i wanna go wanna go wanna go!


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

man i wanna go


----------



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

WOOHOO! Only a week away! 

So who's bringing what? 
Adam has a great list posted in the classifieds WTS Available at Frog Day 2009 - Dendroboard 
That list alone is gonna break me. lol 

Cant wait to see everybody there!

Jerry


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

How much for "Derek Benson presumed male but no calling" ? Does he know how to vacuum and do dishes?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Corpus Callosum said:


> How much for "Derek Benson presumed male but no calling" ? Does he know how to vacuum and do dishes?


Bah! If he doesn't eat much and he can make cultures I'll take one!


----------



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

How much for "Derek Benson presumed male but no calling" ? Does he know how to vacuum and do dishes? 

Bah! If he doesn't eat much and he can make cultures I'll take one!



lol, dont know about dishes and cultures, but it does come with a sweet set of choppers. 

On a more somber note. I was just notified that I've posted the list of frogs I'm bringing in the wrong place. I was wondering why nobody else was posting lists.lol Neverless, enjoy the sight seeing and I'm looking forward to talking frogs at the show!
Jerry


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I must have missed something? Are we talking the el dorado?

I tried to get him to cook me a meal to see if I could determine sex that way. Trying to get him in a car and see if he was a terrible driver was out of the question...

(kidding ladies....)


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

If anyone is at PHX airport around 1:30pm let me know...I arrive in AA terminal and will likely be taking a taxi back to Mesa.

email and I'll get you my cell # if you want to share a ride.

Shawn


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

now you ugy sre making me wanna jump on a olane and go! make sure you guys take lots of pics!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Awww man i wanna go! Unfortunatly i work on Saturday so i wont be able to attend.Althought i will be at the reptile super show and sale this June in San Diego.Anyways i hope you all have fun!


Sam


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

You all have fun tomorrow, I am very jealous of everyone who is attending. Take lots of pictures.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope everyone is having a blast!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

we want pics!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They're probably all out having a beer after a sweet show!


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have someone bringing me some of Tor's canarios. Can't wait to see them myself.

-Nish


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just wanted to say it was nice to see everyone even though we were late due to a wrong turn. 

Hope everyone made it home safe and sound.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys,

I had a great time, nice putting faces to names, seeing lots of frogs, selling, buying, etc. I was the taller guy with Jerry Barnhart with the "70s porn star hair"


----------

